# 3rd Donor IVF



## Nancy Noo (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I had my 2nd E/S cycle at CRM and unfortunately have had another BFN, However in the last 12 months I have donated to 2 recipients and both of these ladies have become pregnant.

I always respond very well and have had 20 eggs collected on both occasions with over half my share getting to blasts, but have not yet become pregnant myself...... I am now considering if I should donate again in a couple of months or have a new cycle for myself.

To those ladies that are waiting for a donor some advice please if thats OK? Would it put you off knowing that I have had 2 unsuccessful attempts or is it more important that I have proven fertility and my last 2 recipients have become pregnant?

Thanks. xxx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Nancy Noo,

First off, I'm so sorry to read that you've not yet been successful with tx.    

Although I am no longer waiting for a donor, when I was, the most important characteristic for me was that my donor had proven fertility.  Given that both your recipients have been successful using your eggs, then to me, that means your eggs are of good quality and therefore, you are proven (even if you are still looking for your first BFP  ).  

All the best hun for your next cycle.    

A-Mx


----------



## Nancy Noo (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks A-M and congratulations on your pregnancy. xxx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Nancy Noo, if it wasn't for a woman like you, I would have had no chance of being pregnant now.  I just hope with all my heart that your next cycle (whether you choose to egg share or not) does the trick for you.       

A-Mx


----------



## Nancy Noo (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks A-M. xxx


----------



## mousey (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Nancy - I would echo everything that A-M has said in both her posts . I am considering a final go before I stop treatment completely and for me at this stage it is important that my lovely kind donor has had proven fertility which you have . I am so sorry that you have not been successful yourself ,especially as you are doing such a wonderful thing and I so hope that you are successful next time whether you decide to share or not - you trully deserve it  

M x


----------

